# What no Secret Santa???



## Nay (Nov 19, 2012)

I had so much fun last year with secret santa. Is no one game?? I haven't had time lately to get on much, but where's? Crystal??? Or Stephanie??
Yvonne?? I'll help if you tell me what to do.
Nay


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2012)

I forgot all about it. I didn't participate last year, but it sounded like you all had so much fun that I decided to join in this year. Stephanie isn't on very much any more. I can't remember who was the "instigator" last year, but if anyone wants to take it on, it should be a lot of fun!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 19, 2012)

What is it??


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, like I said, I wasn't involved last year, but my guess is that someone gathers all the names of the participants then has each person choose a name to give a Christmas gift to. You buy something for your person, wrap and mail it to them before Christmas. Seems like there's a $$ limit to spend too.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds fun... how do you keep it secret for Secret Santa though?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2012)

The only person who knows the names, besides the one your yourself draw, is the "moderator" of the Secret Santa. And no one is supposed to tell who's name you drew.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 19, 2012)

How do you mail it without obviously giving away your name, I mean?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't know how that worked out last year. I believe that some of the senders included their names and some didn't. I wish someone who participated would chime in here.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 19, 2012)

woo this sounds fun


----------



## Nay (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok it was like this. Everyone who wanted to be included sent their name to the 'boss'. they had to fill out a basic questionnaire.( We could probably pull it up). Likes,dislikes, sizes etc.They all sent that to the' boss', then the 'boss' gave out names to each and we sent them (our SS) a gift. I just put my return address on the box,no name. but if you wanted to it could be figured out. Then we all tried to figure it out at the end. The limit was 20 bucks. and we tried to have that include shipping. It was fun anticipating a surprise!! Then we all posted pics. 
If we can find the old posts it might be easier.
Lets see how many are game!.
Nay (I'm game)


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh meee!!


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 19, 2012)

Tht sounds fun. I'd be game. Totally!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 20, 2012)

I toyed with doing this again this year, but then I recalled it kinda ended up a bit of a flop with not everybody ending up getting their gift. I got mine, it was a really sweet birdhouse. As to help folks not guess where it came from, what I did was have my package mailed from another area.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 20, 2012)

I think it would be fun if we did it, but I guess you're right, Jacqui. It would really stink if someone forgot to mail their gift


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 20, 2012)

Problem right now is, it is so close to Christmas. Not much time to get it organized, gifts bought and out in time.  I may be wrong, but I am not sure if everybody even got their gifts last year. I know one person went and sent off a second gift, so a person who never got one did end up with one.


Now if Nay is game to do this and each person realizes they may not get anything and would be okay with that then let's do it. Then why not right now start making a post in here, if your game and tell us what your likes and dislikes are to give somebody a guess as to what to get you. Then once Nay says she will do this, you can either send Nay your shipping address or if Nay wants to have a real SS herself, then we could instead send me addresses to give out to your SS.

I would suggest all gifts need to be mailed by Dec 1. So perhaps have black Friday for the last day to register for SS? What do you guys think?


----------



## Angi (Nov 20, 2012)

*Secret Santa*

Is anyone doing the secret santa thing this year? I was kind of bummed I didn't get in on it last year.


----------



## Nay (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok I found the questionaire from last year. If everyone who wants in gets it back to me I will see what I can do. But Please lets have no pressure and not worry if we don't make it by Xmas. Is a New Year gift OK to all? Let me know. I say till next Friday would be good. You Ok with that Jacqui? If you can think of any other ideas for the questions, please feel free to add on!
Nay


Name:
Address: 

Age:

Where in the world are you?:
Are you happy to post out of your country?:

Sizes - 
Tops: 
Bottoms: 
Shoe:

How many Tortoises do you have?:
What species: 

Likes:
Dislikes:


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 20, 2012)

I am in my middle 60's and had never had a secret Santa before and the person who was MY secret Santa put a lot of thought into my gift. He then made it himself and sent it too me. I did not open my gift until Christmas and I had so much fun guessing what it was and from whom it was... I actually cried because it was a gift made just for me. There was no doubt as "Dale Turtlehardt" was the gift. A small metal turtle that was hand painted with Dale Earnhardts color and number 3. Now you know nobody else in the world cared about Dale Earnhardt, so you know this present was made just for me. Somebody actually paid attention as to what I liked or didn't like, I was so nervous about the whole thing and we really did have a great time doing it. Guessing who sent it by their zip code and lots of talking back and forth about it. I personally had a ball and was so pleased that MY secret Santa really put a lot of thought into the gift and then created this beautiful wonderful thing for me. Just me, now look at what you've started. I am crying about this again. I was so touched...MY Secret Santa put a lot of thought into this gift and then made it himself...I cannot fully express how touched I was by this totally thoughtful gift. It meant/means so much to me.
How that gift made me feel is exactly why we have a secret Santa. For the feeling that I got when I opened the gift. Too sweet. I just loved it


----------



## Nay (Nov 20, 2012)

Well,,, MAggie, does that mean you are in or out???
Of course, no one could possibly live up to the last one,,so pity the person who gets you!!!



OHHH I just realized if I do the semi colon and the 1/2 parenthesis It comes up as one of those smiling or winking faces!!! I never knew!


----------



## Angi (Nov 20, 2012)

Awww....that is so sweet. I doubt that could be topped


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Nov 21, 2012)

Sounds like fun. I want in.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 21, 2012)

Game


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 22, 2012)

I'd be interested, do the Canada people just have to do it amongst themselves or do we get to play with the big kids?


----------



## Nay (Nov 22, 2012)

Ok so this is what my plans are;;;
Everyone who wants in should find the questionnaire in this thread, copy and fill out and PM to me. If you can think of anything else to add go for it. I personally thought at first the age should be irrelevant, but upon more thoughts decided I might get something different if I know the recipient is 13 or 60..
Our deadline to enter should be next Friday. I will randomly send out the questionnaire to all who sent one in. If we are off one that will be mine. 20 dollars is the average limit and you can decide if that includes postage. Last year my postage was 10 dollars, but alot of thought to the person I had and the 20 dollars went for the gift. They were so grateful, I was certainly justified and happy I made that decision. It is up to you.
I also know I will go no where near the post office the week of Xmas, so unless the planets line up in a different order. my gift, if I get someone, will go out the week of Xmas. I feel lets just say make sure your gift should arrive before New Years. This time between Xmas and Thanksgiving seems to be in a time warp, so hopefully no one has a problem getting theirs after the official day?
Please Please lets not sign up if you can't do this. It is so hurtful to think you are doing this and then get blown off.
So here's to hoping I don't send someone their own questionnaire, if I do just let me know.
And if there is anything else PM me. So far we have 2 sent to me.
Remember. Next Friday if you want in this highly anticipated event!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 22, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> I'd be interested, do the Canada people just have to do it amongst themselves or do we get to play with the big kids?



I would say, it would be okay. Might take longer to get to you. Anybody know if postage to Canada is a lot higher then within the USA? I know we had several UK folks doing this last year, but I think they only were SS to other UKers.


----------



## Nay (Nov 22, 2012)

I have sent a few things to Canada and it is a bit higher priced and takes a very long time, also you have to fill out some special paperwork, so alittle more effort. Lets hope there are an even number!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cherylim (Nov 23, 2012)

Am I too late to join in? I missed this thread until now. I took part last year and received a wonderful gift - it's next to me right now. I'm in the UK but my SS recipient was in the US.


----------



## Nay (Nov 23, 2012)

No No No, read the above post, we are (I am) making the deadline next Friday Dec 7. (Oops, maybe didn't post a date!!! sorry)
Please,,, we only have 2 so far...
Nay


----------



## cherylim (Nov 23, 2012)

Excellent. Filling in the form now!


----------



## Angi (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you send me my person by the 27th. I want to get all my shopping done on the 27th. I am working at Macy's and my not last much longer  If not no big deal.


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 24, 2012)

Nay said:


> I have sent a few things to Canada and it is a bit higher priced and takes a very long time, also you have to fill out some special paperwork, so alittle more effort. Lets hope there are an even number!
> Happy Thanksgiving!



Egads, probably not the best for my first ever posting experience. I can't even figure out in state posting.


----------



## Nay (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh yes, I am planning on sitting down and sending out people by say the 9th at the latest! Names have to be in by the 7th. Depending on what I have going on, if I get on the computer and how many we get. I will PM your person!!
All I wanted to say before was, lets not get nervous if you don't receive yours by Xmas. Let's give it till New Years before we start posting you didn't receive your gift.
Nay (up to 5 participants!!!)
Bow and Walter, didn't mean to scare you, there is just an extra form to fill out at the post office!! They will help you!!
Just not the week prior to Christmas,when they are crazy!!


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 24, 2012)

BowandWalter said:


> Nay said:
> 
> 
> > I have sent a few things to Canada and it is a bit higher priced and takes a very long time, also you have to fill out some special paperwork, so alittle more effort. Lets hope there are an even number!
> ...



I usually just write the address on the shipping label and then have the post office person do the rest of the magic.  Or you could get a flat rate shipping box for the size of your gift.


----------



## BowandWalter (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh golly, that's lucky. I'll check out what the costs are, but I'm probably in!


----------



## Angi (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh come on guys! You will be so bummed if you miss out on the fun


----------



## Nay (Nov 28, 2012)

Come on only 2 more days!!! I think we had a lot more last year... The more the merrier!! (Well that is if I don;t mess it up!!!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 28, 2012)

Nay said:


> Come on only 2 more days!!! I think we had a lot more last year... The more the merrier!! (Well that is if I don;t mess it up!!!



Maybe you should make a separate post about starting up Secret Santa? I saw this post the first day you posted, and I didn't realize that you started collecting names, etc. since then. You should make it more obvious that you are starting! Make it clear what the deadline to sign up is and what the $ limit is. Reading through this post it's kind of unclear. You'll probably get a lot more people (like me)!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Nov 28, 2012)

my mother is the most paranoid person on the planet and would probably kill me if I gave our address to "strangers" on the internet


----------



## jaizei (Nov 28, 2012)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> my mother is the most paranoid person on the planet and would probably kill me if I gave our address to "strangers" on the internet



It'll be like the old days, back before webcams were popular/prevalent. If you wanted to see who you were chatting with you'd exchange photos through the mail. 

Besides, online anonymity is mostly an illusion. If someone wanted to find your address they probably could in an hour or less. At least this way you get presents.


----------

